# woah!



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 25, 2011)

hey guys, just a quick update. tommorrow will be one week with tundra, sugarXblizzard 2011 baby. he was a little shy of 11 inces last tueaday when i recieved him, and since he shed i decided to measure him today because he looked bigger... i thought i was seeing things, hes 12 and a quarter inches now. he grew an inch and a quarter in almost a week... nuts! haha hows every one elses ? heres a few pics i took a few mins ago, i love his perfect tail  oh also, his green is starting to fade :/












this third pic is a lil blurry, but it shows his tail good haha











his awsome belly patterns


----------



## katoeLAZARO (Jul 25, 2011)

He's a cutie


----------



## yoyocrazy (Jul 25, 2011)

he so cute


----------



## turtlepunk (Jul 25, 2011)

AWESOME!!! wow they really do grow fast!!! I FINALLY get my extreme tomorrow!! I had to have Bobby hold it for me cuz of the stupid power going out >=[ CANT WAIT =)


----------



## Matt0925 (Jul 25, 2011)

Dang, I wish my guy was that tame. He is still running away when I put my hand in th cage. I havent come close to touching hims since the day I got him. I will say he does look bigger already though.


----------



## lilgonz (Jul 25, 2011)

good looking Gu you have there!!!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice lookin GU!


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 25, 2011)

That's crazy, I will measure his sister out tomorrow and post pics, when I get off of work


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 26, 2011)

I will measure your brother too. He's a little skittish, but wont run or hide when I put my hand in there. He will do that somewhat of a turn, but watch, then settle down.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 26, 2011)

She measured in at barely over 12, took an hour for her to come to my hand when it was lying in the tank, she was just lookin at me like "I ain't getting out" lol


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha I know how you feel kellen. I picture the seen from the Three Amigos, the that'll be the day comment lol. Wish me luck for tomorrow, I'm sure he will protest it.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 27, 2011)

they are groweing so fast! mine did a second full shed already ?


----------

